# ResultSet refresh moeglich?



## FenchelT (20. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist moeglich und wenn ja wie, ein ResultSet zu aktualisieren?

Habe mal in die API geguckt und nichts gefunden, was mich weiterbringt.

Ich habe einen Client A der "mit einem ResultSet hantiert"

Client B fuehrt einen INSERT in eine Datenbanktabelle aus.

Client A moechte nun ein "ResultSet.refresh()" aufrufen um mit den aktuellen Daten weiterzuarbeiten.

Geht sowas?

Wenn nicht, wie macht ihr sowas in der Praxis?



Gruesse
FenchelT


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2008)

ihh würde bei einem Refresh die Daten ganz normal neu lesen,
dass man einen allgemeinen Kontext hat und Daten refreshen will, die man nicht kennt, scheint mir eher selten

baue dir eine Klasse RefreshableResulSet, speichere in Attributen die Anfrage und Informationen zum DB-Zugriff sowie das ResultSet,
in der refresh()-Operation kannst du dann das gespeicherte SQL-Kommando nochmalausführen -> neues ResultSet
der Aufrufer muss dann natürlich noch das neue ResulSet abholen, falls der direkt damit arbeitet


----------



## maki (20. Apr 2008)

> Wenn nicht, wie macht ihr sowas in der Praxis?


optimistic/pessemistic offline bzw. application level locking


----------



## FenchelT (20. Apr 2008)

Danke euch beiden erstmal. Ich werde es testen


----------

